# who makes the best custom strings



## bowhuntonly01 (May 25, 2015)

I just ordered from GAS - great experience.


----------



## Okdeer (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll check them out. Thanks


----------



## sloughman (Jun 25, 2008)

I've had good luck with Thredz.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

60X makes fantastic strings and cables. I just bought a set!!


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

Another vote for 60X Custom Strings. I’ve been using Brads strings since he first started advertising on Archery Talk years ago. I’ve never received a bad set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilicaGhost (Aug 16, 2018)

I love my Twisted X strings. Very good work on the serving and ends.


----------



## Cowboy14521 (Apr 30, 2016)

Twisted x is good. But I love 60x


----------



## alcook59 (Feb 11, 2019)

I shot next to the owner of GAS in Vegas and he was a nice guy. I don't know much about the strings but all things being equal I'd rather purchase from a smaller company that seems decent because if you need help your getting it from the horses mouth so to speak instead of some 15 dollar an hour employee that just wants to get to 5:00P.M. and leave.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I'll build you a set. Have made a ton!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Extreme since 2004


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been shooting strings from Extreme for quite a few years and I must say compared that they build some awesome strings at a cheaper price than most others.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Vapor trail VTX is what Ive been shooting for years and absolutely love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Another!














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

..








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

2X_LUNG said:


> ..
> View attachment 6914425
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am impressed by the quality of your work. If I wasn't already building my own strings, you would definitely be my go-to builder.

GREAT WORK!!!

Automan


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

automan26 said:


> I am impressed by the quality of your work. If I wasn't already building my own strings, you would definitely be my go-to builder.
> 
> GREAT WORK!!!
> 
> Automan


It all started here with your help!! Thanks for the kind words!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

2X_LUNG said:


> It all started here with your help!! Thanks for the kind words!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Would be more impressive if you followed the rules of the forum and became a sponsor of the site when advertising on here. Not trying to be sour about it but it is a nominal fee and you do push the product quite a bit.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

retrieverfishin said:


> Would be more impressive if you followed the rules of the forum and became a sponsor of the site when advertising on here. Not trying to be sour about it but it is a nominal fee and you do push the product quite a bit.


Yea, you should probably be kind enough to be a supporter to market on the public forum. I believe Mike gave me crap about this a year or so ago, also. I was not aware at the time. I know better now and keep it to myself until I feel it's time to be a supporter.


----------



## 340bull (Jul 17, 2019)

2X_LUNG said:


> ..
> View attachment 6914425
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They look like quality....


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Breathn here on AT. John's Custom Archery. Incredible attention to detail. Great guy to deal with. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> Would be more impressive if you followed the rules of the forum and became a sponsor of the site when advertising on here. Not trying to be sour about it but it is a nominal fee and you do push the product quite a bit.


Lol. Not on AT at all anymore. If not sour, what are you? Curious

And I help many via pm's with string building. Not here to collect a pay check, but willing to help my fellow archers!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> Would be more impressive if you followed the rules of the forum and became a sponsor of the site when advertising on here. Not trying to be sour about it but it is a nominal fee and you do push the product quite a bit.


Also, shoot me the contact and I'll become a sponsor for your pleasure! thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

many years that I use Hogwire
best strings for me


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

A lot of good builders out there. Catfish customs, JBK both exceeded my expectations. Only had one or 2 sets from Catfish but they were good. I don't know how many sets from JBK. Stellar work. Both of these exceeded anything I bought from Winners choice or ABB.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Antonio Amaral said:


> many years that I use Hogwire
> best strings for me


Rob makes a great set

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abomb301 (Mar 30, 2012)

I’ve been extremely happy with all the sets I’ve ordered from Catfish Customs. The quality and price are hard to beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Termite I (Aug 24, 2019)

I ordered my set of custom strings from Catfish Customs. I couldn't be happier, they are great! Easy to get in touch with if you have any questions also.


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

JBK is hard to beat. Amazing quality and competitively priced. I've had the same set of JBK threads on my Halon 32 since I bought it ~3 years ago. It's probably time for a new set but I've never had a set on my bow that long. Two first place state 3D tournaments and my three biggest bucks on this single set! The bow and string have somewhere in the neighborhood of ~60k air miles! When you live in Hawaii, flying to hunt is mandatory.


----------



## Danilo13 (Feb 6, 2020)

2X_LUNG said:


> I'll build you a set. Have made a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered a Florecent Orange string from BC for my Evoke 35 after seeing this post (followed sig to facebook). The quality is great, flawless string.


----------



## jonah58 (Aug 22, 2011)

60x


----------



## jkcpr (Jul 23, 2019)

60x all the way.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Compound = lots of good options out there
Recurve = I build my own and also build for others upon request.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Danilo13 said:


> Ordered a Florecent Orange string from BC for my Evoke 35 after seeing this post (followed sig to facebook). The quality is great, flawless string.


Thanks so much!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck59 (Jan 22, 2016)

GAS bowstrings only downside is the wait time.


----------



## FREESPOOL1 (May 21, 2014)

Can’t go wrong with 60X


----------

